# Storing Fish for the Striper Tourney???



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Not sure if there is a good, better or best answer to this question but I have to ask. Since there is only one weigh in for the tourney this Sunday, what is the best way to store, keep, preserve your catch(if I'm lucky enough) that will retain the most of it's original weight for the weekend? If you catch a gooden on Friday it will no doubt loose some weight by Sunday just not sure the best way to minimize that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You may get better answers (maybe not) asking that on the other website. My advice is get a big (long) cooler and keep it iced....


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks Fishbreath,
yeah, I posted it on the other site as well with little response. I just assumed there was/is a tried and proven method, whether it includes ice and salt or something similiar to minimize the weight loss. If there is a method I can understand the "tight lipness" I guess. 3 Gs is alot of money!!!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

ice , ice and more ice .. no secrets ..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*3 g's? (Oh yea, Justin, (TreedNC), check your pms)*

Yea, us's are probably being tight lipped. 
Good luck in the tourney, IT should be a Riot.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

well you see, oxygen floats...and a fishes blood contains oxygen....so if hes got blood in his system, the oxygen is gonna try (ever so slightly) lift up (off of the scales) thus causing you to lose weight..............so ultimately if i were you I would slice the fish by the tail....or more effectively the throat.....and bleed it out so that oxygen is out of the system and doesnt try to levetate the fish


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Treed,,, now that is just plain wrong  Just bring it to me and I will keep it freesh for ya


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

TUMBLEYAK said:


> Thanks Fishbreath,
> yeah, I posted it on the other site as well with little response. I just assumed there was/is a tried and proven method, whether it includes ice and salt or something similiar to minimize the weight loss. If there is a method I can understand the "tight lipness" I guess. 3 Gs is alot of money!!!



Cutting the tail off ain't a good idea,imho... Fishbreath's got the better idea... Pm comin at ya...


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks Drumdum,
I have to agree with you on the tail cutting part. I'm no rocket scientist but where I'm from, blood weighs more than oxygen, therefore I would take my chances and leave the fish in tact. Thanks for the reply's everyone


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

just a joke guys....im some dumb but i aint plumb dumb.... no comments shooter lol....btw when you getting there? tomorrow? Ill call ya when I roll in and get set up to see where tha party at  lol


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

Big cooler and a Ice saltwater slush (Brine) will keep that fish looking like it was just caught for days.


Da Rat


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I always thought salt brings water OUT of the fish. Put some salt on some cabbage, you'll see. Well, I guess i'm comparing cabbage and stripers now huh?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Just be sure to not put to much salt in your water or it will actually draw moisture out of your fish. Sea water has a salinaty of about 2% so you will want your brine solution to be about 0.5-1.0%. A 1.0% solution will take 0.139 cups of salt per gallon of water so: 
For a 128 quart cooler half full of water and ice you will need 2 and 1/4 cups of sea salt. 
This information is coming from an unbiased spectator who is unable to attend due to a spouses birthday over the weekend.

hope it helps
John


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

actually, sea water is about 35 parts per thousand, or 3.5%.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*All you have to do is...*

Shove some lead down its throat..   

j/k .... I enjoy a good laugh.....  

fb


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Fish Weight*

Better than ice is ice slush. Mostly ice with water. I will by far and away allow the fish to maintain its original weight.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Capt of the Pelican in OI gave me the info on how to make a fish hold it's weight.. He fishes many tourneys and knows... Place the fish on heavy ice,and dump a bucket of seawater on in there,leave to brine fish... Works,I gaurantee...


----------



## Fishncrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

*How long*

would this preserve the fish for eating purposes? Or would you do something different if that was your motive.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

How long has a 20 lb. striper been in the "brine"... duh... <I>smacking my forehead</i> that's where they live. I guess a little certainly wouldn't hurt. I think you're susposed to "gut and brine"... and ice, of course.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

My plan, before some health issues with my mom came up, was to use a big cooler and to use an insulated king mack bag with ice in the bathtub to keep from having more than two fish on the beach (like that was likely to happen  )

http://www.2catchmarlin.com/store/image.php?jpgname=/home/serve/spot/store/images/l860.jpg


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> My plan, before some health issues with my mom came up, was to use a big cooler and to use an insulated king mack bag with ice in the bathtub to keep from having more than two fish on the beach (like that was likely to happen  )
> 
> http://www.2catchmarlin.com/store/image.php?jpgname=/home/serve/spot/store/images/l860.jpg


 Sorry to hear that Bern,from the Wilson clan, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your's..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i've heard of using "dry ice"...use a fish bag so the fish doesn't touch the inc directly...never tried it, but i thought i'd throw it out there...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

rattler said:


> i've heard of using "dry ice"...use a fish bag so the fish doesn't touch the inc directly...never tried it, but i thought i'd throw it out there...


Dry ice could freeze you fish fairly quickly so my concern there would be at the weighin some one might question when the fish was caught.

John


----------

